# coconut water instead of powerade as an electrolyte?



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

SO, I know coconuts aren't harmful for dogs. Well, I was at the store, and bought a little carton of NAKED pure coconut water (not milk!). It didn't taste all that great to me... so I tried giving some to Indie. SHE LOVED IT. Well, reading the label, it has a ton of good stuff in it, including electrolytes and potassium. Just running it by ya'll, cause I might start using it as a workout drink for the dogs, instead of powerade. No sugar, and all natural. I got my carton for $1, but I think they're like $3 at gas stations.

Link: Naked Juice :: Our Products
0


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow looks good, be careful I saw some study on Coconut water not really having all that they claim they have, make sure you get kinds that are regulated on the package for FDA approval.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ew, people drink that stuff? I tried one bottle of it (at around $3 insanity), and I wasn't impressed.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Be careful ... my dogs get really bad diarrhea with too much coconut water. Its similar to when they got ahold of pineapple 0_0 never again...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes is can cause really bad runs if you give too much but I don't think it is harmful.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I gave her maybe 6 oz of it.. She had a water bowl available, but instead devoured the coconut water like she was dying of thirst. No diarrhea, so I guess 6 oz wasn't too much for her system. I would not have given her any if I hadn't known coconuts were OK for dogs.. my question was more in the vein of using coconut water after a hard workout, instead of sugary powerade or gatorade. It seems more natural to me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I work my dogs hard and they get good old fashion water  lol I don't think there is a need for anything else but that is JMO


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I work my dogs hard and they get good old fashion water  lol I don't think there is a need for anything else but that is JMO


:rofl::goodpost: Keep it simple. Whats wrong with H2O?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

the only time you need to supplement electrolytes is for severe dehydration. in that case use pedialyte.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

plain pedialyte.. but i only use that when they are sick.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I know, especially in summer, a lot of performance people use gatorade in the dog's water to keep them hydrated when working them, or at events.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

that is completely unnecessary. sorry if this is overkill but let me explain.
yes dogs and humans share some physiological similarities. but when it comes to thermo regulation we have very different strategies.
in humans, our skin is the surface from which we cool our blood. hence, vasodilatation and sweating. part of this process is the loss of salt (sodium electrolyte). sports drinks are designed to replenish this loss in humans.
most mammals don't sweat. including dogs. panting is how they cool their blood which circulates back to their core. panting does not result in the loss of any minerals like salt. sodium and other minerals are only lost through urination or bowel movements. dogs do not lose electrolytes during exercise. and only minimal amounts of water.
so conditions like diarrhea would make electrolyte fluid a good idea. but sports drinks have alot of sugar which could make the diarrhea worse.
high levels of sodium over long periods of time will lead to water retention, increased blood pressure, kidney and liver malfunction.
... water.


----------

